# Revolutionary War frigate Bonhomme Richard



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the old LifeLike kit of the Bonhomme Richard, John Paul Jones's famous ship from the Revolutionary War. Just finished this baby last night!
























































Rigging was made using thread and stretched sprue. Shrouds and ratlines were made on the dreaded Airfix "loom" with thread and white glue. Hull of the model is about 4" long.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great work!


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thou art multi-talented!


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome work and on such a small hull. :thumbsup:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ye're quite the shipwright!

Beautiful job!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and congratulations on attempting and finishing the rigging threads. I can't bring myself to start on a Viking ship kit, which only needs one or two threads!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great work, and congratulations on attempting and finishing the rigging threads. I can't bring myself to start on a Viking ship kit, which only needs one or two threads!


Thanks! My approach to the rigging is to do just a little bit at a time...one or two lines a night...that's all I can stand!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thats how I would do it. IF that much lol
nice work


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I applaud your patience with the rigging, it really came out looking nice. Great job!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks. It (rigging) really makes a huge difference, particularly on these small kits that would otherwise look kind of lacking in detail.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! The rigging looks great. 

Sean


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Great Job!!


----------

